# Catering Software



## brunswick_cater (Jan 26, 2009)

We are looking for a software program to help us do some of te following:

Database of raw food and ingredient prices so we know exactly how much a dish costs.

Creating/Editing menus

Customer Relation Database

Can anyone please share what they use, what works, what to stay away from.

Thanks


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I made up mu own 20 years ago and it works for me .You might try caterprosoftware.com its better then most of the ones I have seen:bounce:


----------

